# When do the Spirit Stores Open?



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm heading down to the states on September Long which is the first weekend on September (here in Canada) and I'm hoping that the stores will be open by then. Does anyone have any idea when they open? Also do you guys (American's) have the same holiday?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep Labor Day...first Monday in September.

As far as I can remember, our spirit stores didn't open until a about the 10th of September last year


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep. our store has all the windows covered in black plastic with strobes set on slow when ever they are working in there. The sign says September, but management put up there own sign that says "The spirits may rise sooner than you can imagine". I just love the manager in that store, we used to have a crack head but the past two years the manager is this halloween crazy guy,


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Both of mine open AUGUEST 19th. might have something to do with I live near one of the Spencers/Spirit corprate offices.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

The middle of September is usually when mine open! (I wish they were already open!)


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i too would like to know when they plan to open in Ottawa this year and where as i am planning a trip down there from Quebec like last year to get a few things .....they wore suppose to open one in Montreal from what i was told last year but from their store locator page montreal quebec is not listed there (


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Just got an email back from Spirit, and they said they will usually open the first week of September. I just hope that it is open when I go. Ugh I'll be so upset if they aren't. Don't get many opportunities to get to one.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

13 mummy. If you don't a chance to get to one. I'll be happy to check out the stores in Ottawa and let you know what I think of the quality of the items so you can buy online with a little more ease.

A witch from Canada. If you're heading to Ottawa give me some advance notice and I'd love to say hello, as I am sure osenator would as well. Last year Ottawa had three Spirit Stores. they were not all equal as far as the offering. Occasionally they had different sales too. Even if you aren't comfortable meeting up I'd be glad to let you know which one is the best to visit, and let you know of any other Halloween stores which open. 

doto


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

doto said:


> 13 mummy. If you don't a chance to get to one. I'll be happy to check out the stores in Ottawa and let you know what I think of the quality of the items so you can buy online with a little more ease.
> 
> A witch from Canada. If you're heading to Ottawa give me some advance notice and I'd love to say hello, as I am sure osenator would as well. Last year Ottawa had three Spirit Stores. they were not all equal as far as the offering. Occasionally they had different sales too. Even if you aren't comfortable meeting up I'd be glad to let you know which one is the best to visit, and let you know of any other Halloween stores which open.
> 
> doto


Hi doto  i really enjoyed my visit at the spirit store on carling( ?) last year , people there wore extremly friendly and helpfull i called them ahead too so they could put some stuff asside for me  

i would love to know of other halloween stores there , i do plan on going to micheals as well as we also dont have any in quebec ....

i'll let you know if or when we head down there


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Doto, I'll let you know what I'm interested in, if the stores don't open in time for me. =)


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

We have a few Partymarts, Aubreys costumes, Cody by design, and of course Michaels in addition to Spirit that you may not have. I was at Michaels today and bought 3 7" foam skulls for $6.00 each with my over-used 40% discount. Who says a warm smile isn't worth much anymore? Today it was worth $12.00 and saved two trips.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Spirit opens kinda late for mid sept. Heck yesterday I stop by Halloween Express and the manager let me in for a sneak peek. She was cool and remembers me from years pass. She Gave me a nice tour......they are opening on the 23 of this month. I know the spirit manager as well but not sure where their store is gonna be this year. Mall spot from last year has been leased to Linens and things. H.E. just gets a huge jump on Spirit every year with it opening 3 weeks before them. She said last year was a very good year for them but she had to work 90 hrs. a week......yikes !!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

On August 28th at my local area store.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Good advice jdc106, which makes me nervous since this will be my only chance I'll get to go to a Spirit store. It's a 8 hour drive for me, and it's going into the states. So we have to make a trip out of it.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

The quote from the Spirit site says "Most of our stores will be opening between August 30th and September 18th." Cool!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Drove by the location today. They have a sign up that states "Opening in September".


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

My local store open today. Only took 2 pics so far dont want to get kicked out for taking pictures.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I see Lurching Vampire! I wish mine was open already!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The one in Niles, Oh is opening this Wednesday. I know where we'll be spending our evening. lol


----------

